# Seems gay to me



## bud nugbong (Aug 5, 2014)

I recently saw that video of bowie/jagger on family guy. and thought what a damn homo. Im no hater, but I couldn't belive the dancing and the gayness of the whole thing.





 
gay as hell right? Well I just looked him up on wiki and it says he is straight. has kids and married a couple hotties. BUT he said this....* Bowie declared himself gay in an interview with Michael Watts in 22 January 1972 issue of *_*Melody Maker*__*,[164] a move which coincided with the first shots in his campaign for stardom as Ziggy Stardust.[43] In a September 1976 interview with *__*Playboy*__*, Bowie said: "It's true—I am a bisexual. But I can't deny that I've used that fact very well. I suppose it's the best thing that ever happened to me."[165] According to his first wife Angie, Bowie had a relationship with Mick Jagger.[*_

*In a 1983 interview with Rolling Stone, Bowie said his public declaration of bisexuality was "the biggest mistake I ever made" and "I was always a closet heterosexual".[167] On other occasions, he said his interest in homosexual and bisexual culture had been more a product of the times and the situation in which he found himself than his own feelings; as described by Buckley, he said he had been driven more by "a compulsion to flout moral codes than a real biological and psychological state of being".[*

A little cut copy paste for you. But basically he came out of the closet in 76, then denied it in 83 because americans weren't buying his records as much. Im way too young to remember any of this, but it seems like the world wasn't ready and he didn't want to risk popularity in the US by coming out. video's like that one don't help his case at all.


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 5, 2014)

Again im no gay basher, I just thought it was strange coming out then denying it. TMZ would be all over that shit now adays.


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 5, 2014)

first 10 seconds of this video is how I feel about gay people.





 
Its become more accepted for sure, and bowie and jagger started it all.


----------



## Burnt Reynolds (Aug 5, 2014)

Gay or not? 1:20


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 14, 2014)

I know its not music but sam champion from the weather channel. I didn't know he came out already, but first time I saw him I knew he was. My gadar was going crazy, the facelift and frosted tips were a big hint too.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> I recently saw that video of bowie/jagger on family guy. and thought what a damn homo. Im no hater, but I couldn't belive the dancing and the gayness of the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot.


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3228779
> 
> faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot.


someone touched you when you were a kid huh? Its ok. don't blame yourself.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> someone touched you when you were a kid huh? Its ok. don't blame yourself.


You fucking suck.


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 14, 2014)

no need to type faggot a hundred times. none at all.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 14, 2014)

Always good to see shit threads like this come from a mod. Keep up the good work homophobe.


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 14, 2014)

That's no why I made the thread, Its about coming out of the closet. Only homophobe here is throwing the word faggot around.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> That's no why I made the thread, Its about coming out of the closet. Only homophobe here is throwing the word faggot around.


Something a faggot would say.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 14, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> no need to type faggot a hundred times. none at all.


It was actually 112 times... homophobe


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 15, 2014)

you just sit at home and talk shit online all day? thanks for counting.



ChingOwn said:


> It was actually 112 times... homophobe


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 15, 2014)

*PinwormWell-Known Member*
I just wanted to shoot you some love. didn't want you to think I have it out for you or something. lol. you're a good peoples.
Pinworm, Yesterday at 10:04 AM Report
Reply


*PinwormWell-Known Member*
psyche.
Pinworm, Yesterday at 8:05 PM Report
Reply


*PinwormWell-Known Member*
why are you so gay for?​


Notice the times......​


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 15, 2014)

you are a bitch. thanks for the 1st nice PM


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Something a faggot would say.


 
That first PM was so sweet, what happened?


----------



## UncleReemis (Aug 15, 2014)

awww your avi looks so darn cute when it's being pillaged by a homophobes post.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2014)

It's okay Bud Im a closet homophobe too and some days I decide to be a little racist's even Guess not anymore


----------



## Da Mann (Aug 17, 2014)

Mick Jaeger has sucked a penis or two as well. You know how it is. You suck one little penis..............


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 18, 2014)

I made this thread to see what older people thought of bowie coming out of the closet then denying it...RIU cant handle it. too many sensitive teenagers.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm feeling a little light headed because of all of the gayness around here.


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 18, 2014)

And just because I find flagrant homosexuality a bit funny doesn't make me a homophobe. Im in my mid 20's and from a pretty liberal place, always had respect for gay people and their rights. I don't want to hear anything about gay bashing! 

I also think I did wrong posting this in the music section, but toke n talk is a little crazy.

*Just kind of a thread about the evolution of gay culture as a whole.*


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 18, 2014)

any old timers with legit opinions?..


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 18, 2014)

Too much gayness!!!!


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 22, 2014)

not sure if this dude is gay


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3228779
> 
> faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot. faggot.



*6 Pork Faggots in Roast Onion Gravy*
Did you know, pork faggots gained popularity during the industrial revolution in the Black Country and Wales? They didn’t have the luxury of a delicious roast onion gravy, but instead, used to be eaten frequently by miners as a cold snack.

Consumption then went on to reach its peak during the rationing of World War II. Pork faggots are a truly classic dish and we hope you agree. If you do, spread the word and let’s put faggots back on diner tables up and down the country.


join the faggot fan club 

http://www.thefamilyfoodco.com/fanclub.aspx


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 22, 2014)

the sauce is what makes a faggot a treat.


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 7, 2014)

haha I get it now!!!...A bundle of sticks and some meatballs= faggot. I never knew the origins of the "slur" 

This is the first time im hearing of pork faggots, learn something new every day.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 7, 2014)

Heya 20 something...that was a cool video back in the 80's. Back then MTV just started and music videos were alot diff then they are now, no special effects or lip syncing, just raw gayness.


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Sep 7, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> any old timers with legit opinions?..


yeah, here's an "oldtimers" opinion:.......Who the fuck cares?


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 8, 2014)

thanks for sharing johhny boy. Must have been a rough time in your life.


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Sep 8, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> thanks for sharing johhny boy. Must have been a rough time in your life.


I think I can speak for a generation....by the time you reach 60 you're concerned with real problems. Petty shit like this doesn't matter.


----------

